# Redemption Storm? 02/23/2016 - 02/26/2016



## WoodCore (Feb 16, 2016)

Still a long ways out but definitely one to keep an eye on!!


----------



## ss20 (Feb 16, 2016)

GFS buys the hype train 



Link gives you a better picture

http://www.instantweathermaps.com/GFS-php/showmap-conussfc.php?run=2016021606&time=72&var=ASNOWI&hour=231


----------



## Tin (Feb 16, 2016)

Big signal on GFS, CMC, and EURO for the 24-25th.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 16, 2016)

A storm that could hit the mid atlantic and ski country?????? No wayyy


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2016)

It won't happen I am supposed to be skiing during the week next week on Vaca.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 16, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> It won't happen I am supposed to be skiing during the week next week on Vaca.



None of that.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 16, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> None of that.



He's not wrong. A big storm like that will never happen during school vacation week. That is the karma of this season.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> It won't happen I am supposed to be skiing during the week next week on Vaca.



It might happen. I'll be in the Eastern Townships so knowing my luck it will snow like crazy in New England but miss Quebec.  


.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2016)

I hope to get some snow. I actually am pretty lucky when it comes to snow but there can always be an outlier.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 16, 2016)

LOL, I can't even...



uke:

It's hard to see but that's the 72 hour snowfall ending Thursday night on the 06z GFS and the 12z GFS.  One gives 2 feet the other gives nothing.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 16, 2016)

ss20 said:


> LOL, I can't even...
> 
> View attachment 19036
> 
> uke:



There we go. That looks like 2016 to me.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 16, 2016)

7 days away.. Dont get caught up in snow maps.. Just hope all the models keep a storm of some sort.. And this far out models will hve blips 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2016)

Probably going to rain. :roll:


----------



## Tin (Feb 16, 2016)

Maybe I will just start getting the fishing stuff ready. 

In 18 hours we have gone from 25* and snow to 54 degrees. In 48 hours a change of 80 degrees in feel like temperature.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 16, 2016)

Maybe you amateur weather forecasters ought to keep quiet for once and just let things flow.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2016)

If this storm is like every other this year, it will go something like this:
1) Prediction will be for rain
2) Tuna insists that there will be a significant powder event
3) People will tell Tuna he is nuts
4) Tuna will play the victim card and demand an apology when he is proven to  be correct
5) It will rain
6) Tuna won't appear on the forums until the next storm is predicted
7) Repeat from step 1 onward


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 16, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> If this storm is like every other this year, it will go something like this:
> 1) Prediction will be for rain
> 2) Tuna insists that there will be a significant powder event
> 3) People will tell Tuna he is nuts
> ...



Can't fault the guy for his optimism anyway.


----------



## Tin (Feb 16, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Maybe you amateur weather forecasters ought to keep quiet for once and just let things flow.



Where is the fun in that?


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 16, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> If this storm is like every other this year, it will go something like this:
> 1) Prediction will be for rain
> 2) Tuna insists that there will be a significant powder event
> 3) People will tell Tuna he is nuts
> ...



And you will continue to bring negativity to every thread you participate in


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> And you will continue to bring negativity to every thread you participate in



Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 16, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed.



Says your wife every AM I'm sure


----------



## Tin (Feb 16, 2016)

Since the weather sucks and FB stalking has been the thing to do lately...


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Says your wife every AM I'm sure



I see.  You can be an ass but I can't be negative.  Got it.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2016)

Tin said:


> Since the weather sucks and FB stalking has been the thing to do lately...





I like it!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 16, 2016)

Tin said:


> Where is the fun in that?



This is fun?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Maybe you amateur weather forecasters ought to keep quiet for once and just let things flow.



moderator suggesting people should post less???

;-)


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 16, 2016)

GFS seems to be split as to whether this falls as snow or rain. 

They're calling for temps in the 40s this weekend so, not looking too hopeful right now.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 16, 2016)

That 12z GFS run was not good for this weekend's snow too.  Toss it!  This thread may end up more exciting than the upcoming weather.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 16, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> That 12z GFS run was not good for this weekend's snow too.  Toss it!  This thread may end up more exciting than the upcoming weather.


Let it go ots now.. It will def come back to land


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 16, 2016)

Nine days out?

You'd have better luck picking all 4 of next year's AFC & NFC conference finalists.


----------



## skiberg (Feb 16, 2016)

Most people who really know weather will tell you anything more than 7 days is pure fantasyland, but this year we ae all entitled to a little dreaming.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 16, 2016)

Dreaming of more rain?


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2016)

The only good thing about this season is that my grandchildren will get a ton of "I remember the 2015/2016 season" stories.  I'll probably tell them how I walked uphill in the rain both ways to the mountain.


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 16, 2016)

Look this is a bonding experience ok. 

We're going to come out of this stronger and wiser.

Well, stronger...

Well...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 16, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> moderator suggesting people should post less???
> 
> ;-)



Only because they should be out skiing!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 16, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Dreaming of more rain?



Correct me if I'm wrong but . Isn't that L in the right place? vs 500 mi West . 
The models all picked up the 30" storm weeks ago .


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 16, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Only because they should be out skiing!



Leading by example :beer: you've inspired me , Maybe I'll attempt Blue tomorrow


----------



## ss20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but . Isn't that L in the right place? vs 500 mi West .
> The models all picked up the 30" storm weeks ago .



It's close.  80 miles East would be prime.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Only because they should be out skiing!



well, it is a tuesday and it is raining from NY to Maine


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 16, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Leading by example :beer: you've inspired me , Maybe I'll attempt Blue tomorrow


- been thinking about doing ELK tomorrow. Blue is allot closer. Post what you're gonna do, may be the motivation I need to actually go!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 16, 2016)

〽❄❅;936803 said:
			
		

> - been thinking about doing ELK tomorrow. Blue is allot closer. Post what you're gonna do, may be the motivation I need to actually go!



Would be late morning early afternoon


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 16, 2016)

Can someone summarize this thread for me?

Is there a decent shot at some snow up north next week?  Weather underground now calling for 5-8 next wednesday at stowe/jay.

Also, would love to hear how elk is faring - haven't been this year.  If I don't go north this weekend, will take the kids there probably - if it survived.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 16, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but . Isn't that L in the right place?



The L is quite nice.  What not nice is the 35+ temperatures.   Those would need to come down.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 16, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Can someone summarize this thread for me?
> 
> Is there a decent shot at some snow up north next week?  Weather underground now calling for 5-8 next wednesday at stowe/jay.



Too early to say.  If it stays a coastal system northern VT won't get the most snow, but too early to say if not getting the "most" means "only" a foot or if it means nothing while Boston gets two feet.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 16, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> The L is quite nice.  What not nice is the 35+ temperatures.   Those would need to come down.



Agree about the lack of cold air but at least the defined low is back in line with previous model runs. I'm throwing the GFS 2016.02.16 12:00z out the window, save maybe a hint that the system could trend east instead of west. 

Either way, we here in New England need a good old school, sell out the beer, milk, bread and eggs, shut down the state, dogs and cats living together nor'eastah snowstorm. Ullr, I'll burn whatever I have too!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 16, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Would be late morning early afternoon


That time frame could work. Post in the morning and or PM me if you decide to go.


----------



## delco714 (Feb 16, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> well, it is a tuesday and it is raining from NY to Maine


Rain?I thought we were having a hurricane up here


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 16, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Can someone summarize this thread for me?
> 
> Is there a decent shot at some snow up north next week?  Weather underground now calling for 5-8 next wednesday at stowe/jay.
> 
> Also, would love to hear how elk is faring - haven't been this year.  If I don't go north this weekend, will take the kids there probably - if it survived.


They survived it, web-cam image isn't too terrible looking. Question is how icy will it be tomorrow? Temps dropped early this evening, I suspect more time for the snow to drain and dry out from the rain. May be better idea to postpone till Thursday. 
Blue on the other hand has and will have warmer temps, ice, slush, or half decent spring like conditions, who knows?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 17, 2016)

Just decided I'm gonna skip it, going back to sleep. So much for my waning enthusiasm. Maybe next Wednesday.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 17, 2016)

〽❄❅;936832 said:
			
		

> Just decided I'm gonna skip it, going back to sleep. So much for my waning enthusiasm. Maybe next Wednesday.



Kinda sums up this year. I'm waiting till the mid morning thaw.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 17, 2016)

6z GFS is a nice look.  Some high pressure up north hanging around next week.  Hopefully it shifts into a favorable position and the storms take a good track. I'm usually pretty excited to see a storm 7 days out but this season I've watched everything change to rain.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2016)

Heard what was coming this weekend is starting to shift north and into Canada.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 17, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Heard what was coming this weekend is starting to shift north and into Canada.



Come on....unreal.

We can't even get a couple of inches on the weekend.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 17, 2016)

Can we start the 2016/2017 thread yet?


----------



## Edd (Feb 17, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> Can we start the 2016/2017 thread yet?



Man, I am not done by a long shot.


----------



## skiberg (Feb 17, 2016)

Only snow in Eastern NA at Tremblant. I just booked for this weekend. Looks very nice, deep and soft. Forget NE this year, its hopeless.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 17, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Only snow in Eastern NA at Tremblant. I just booked for this weekend. Looks very nice, deep and soft. Forget NE this year, its hopeless.


According to Mont Sainte Anne snow report they got snow & no rain. Looking at the Stoneham webcams it actually looks quite nice, even the natural trails.

Natural snow trail at Stoneham


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 17, 2016)

skiberg said:


> *Only snow in Eastern NA at Tremblant. *I just booked for this weekend. Looks very nice, deep and soft. Forget NE this year, its hopeless.



Wow, they claim 16" in the last 24 hours, and Le Massif claims 18" in last 7 days.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 17, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Kinda sums up this year. I'm waiting till the mid morning thaw.


Elk closed their ungroomed slopes, Tunkhannock and Tecumseh, bumps must be boilerplate ice today. Not going this morning certainly was the right decision for me. 

Let us know how you make out at Blue?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 17, 2016)

〽❄❅;936887 said:
			
		

> Elk closed their ungroomed slopes, Tunkhannock and Tecumseh, bumps must be boilerplate ice today. Not going this morning certainly was the right decision for me.
> 
> Let us know how you make out at Blue?



First run , nightmare bumps are petrified . Not bad on groomed stuff .
Skiing in low gear defiantly don't want to fall today . Only going to take a few runs and head out but may ski Saturday .


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 17, 2016)

For what it's worth, I head to Tahoe the 24th.. So maybe you all will luck out. But probably not.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 17, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> First run , nightmare bumps are petrified . Not bad on groomed stuff .
> Skiing in low gear defiantly don't want to fall today . Only going to  take a few runs and head out but may ski Saturday .


Ew, that bites! 

I'm not adventurous enough for Blue on a weekend. Would do Elk but predicted 47º high = low motivation. 

Lets hope the weather dot com forecast for Wed - Thurs holds. I know, wishful thinking. If by some remarkable chance it does, we should try to make it a AZ get together day.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 17, 2016)

T
Cmon euro


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 17, 2016)

Its gonna rain!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 17, 2016)

Is there any base anywhere that would be underneath this, or is it bare ground basically everywhere now?


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 17, 2016)

18z GFS has a brief hard period of snow Saturday am.  Then some snow showers later in the day Saturday.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 17, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> TView attachment 19051
> Cmon euro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



What am I looking at here?

Is it good news?


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 17, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> 18z GFS has a brief hard period of snow Saturday am.  Then some snow showers later in the day Saturday.




for where?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 17, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> for where?


Probably Boston


----------



## skibumski (Feb 17, 2016)

This run has everywhere north of I-90 up to the Canadian border getting snow, but have to avoid some possibility for wet stuff too...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> What am I looking at here?
> 
> Is it good news?



If that model were to hold true, essentially 90% of the Northeast Ski Areas would get 12-18"+

That would be GREAT news!!!


----------



## soulseller (Feb 17, 2016)

drjeff said:


> If that model were to hold true, essentially 90% of the Northeast Ski Areas would get 12-18"+
> 
> That would be GREAT news!!!



This model is for Wednesday?

What are we looking at for Saturday?Hoping for at least a few decent hours in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2016)

For next week the local news is calling for rain at this point.  

This Saturday was looking like a wash but now reduced to light scattered snow or rain.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 17, 2016)

dlague said:


> For next week the local news is calling for rain at this point.
> 
> This Saturday was looking like a wash but now reduced to light scattered snow or rain.
> 
> ...



Gfs has a rainstorm.. Euro a snow storm .. Lets see who wins


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 17, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> Gfs has a rainstorm.. Euro a snow storm .. Lets see who wins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Go Euro!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 17, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Its gonna rain!


:flame:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 18, 2016)

And now it is snow for the fish :uzi:


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> And now it is snow for the fish :uzi:



WAY, way too early to say that.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 18, 2016)

Cmc
Gfs

Both have a storm 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 18, 2016)

Weather sites are backing down estimates, but those maps look promising.

I like the maps.

Yay maps.

Go maps.


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 19, 2016)

If this mornings GFS works out it will be the knockout punch for this year. Another 2 day rain event during a money maker week. Shows a weaker version of last weeks monsoon. It went from being in the gulf of Maine to western NY in 6 hours so it is obviously as confused as I am about this winter! Canadian is better but could come a little closer to the cape.


----------



## delco714 (Feb 19, 2016)

ChicoKat said:


> If this mornings GFS works out it will be the knockout punch for this year. Another 2 day rain event during a money maker week. Shows a weaker version of last weeks monsoon. It went from being in the gulf of Maine to western NY in 6 hours so it is obviously as confused as I am about this winter! Canadian is better but could come a little closer to the cape.


I'm officially just shutting down my ski brain after this weekend and getting excited for Cancun 3/12/16.


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> WAY, way too early to say that.


Depends on if we're talking about this Saturday or next Wednesday ?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 19, 2016)

abc said:


> Depends on if we're talking about this Saturday or next Wednesday ?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2016)

LOL @ GFS going from a coastal snowstorm to a savage deep inland cutter in 6 hours (really).  That model is absolute trash.  Last night's Canuck looks great for Cats, n.VT, and ADK though.


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 19, 2016)

looks like the 'Germans are about to bomb pearl harbor' toga ...toga...toga:


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2016)

Euro had a nice snow storm for the resorts last night.  GFS is stupid


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> GFS is stupid



I hope you are right


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ah, look, you guys are speaking a different language to me.

Am I getting this right?;

-  After VT got wrecked and we cancelled our trip north, there was a glimmer of hope for net weekend in the form of a storm next weds>thru that at one time looked like a nice 12"er.
-  This storm is now being called rain by someone named 'GFS'.
-  Some people think 'GFS' is stupid and should be kicked in the balls.
-  These people like someone else named 'Euro' who still thinks it will snow next week.

Is that where we stand?


----------



## JonD (Feb 19, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> -  Some people think 'GFS' is stupid and should be kicked in the balls.



Mods please ban GFS.


----------



## hammer (Feb 19, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Ah, look, you guys are speaking a different language to me.
> 
> Am I getting this right?;
> 
> ...



http://home.earthlink.net/~tkurkowski/Weather-Models/weather-models.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2016)

JonD said:


> Mods please ban GFS.



Congress please ban GFS.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 19, 2016)

NAM giveth... GFS taketh away...


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2016)

hammer said:


> http://home.earthlink.net/~tkurkowski/Weather-Models/weather-models.html



I'm going got invent my own weather web site.  You type in a mountain and a date, it returns either "Ski" or "No Ski".

That's it.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2016)

12z GFS getting a clue maybe.  Weaker low pressure travels over the cape brings a moderate snowfall to ski country.  Let's see what the euro does.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2016)

12z 18abcde WPE GPS FSG 3.1415.....

Ski or No Ski?????


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> 12z 18abcde WPE GPS FSG 3.1415.....
> 
> Ski or No Ski?????



Are you asking if you should go skiing next week or not?  You should always ski no matter the weather.  As far as weather goes this is actually looking like something worth watching.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Congress please ban GFS.



Don't just take my word for it, NYC meteorologist Joe Cioffi posted this a few hours ago.



> *GFS MODEL JUST UTTERLY AWFUL*
> 
> If you wonder why it is so hard  to nail a forecast down in the long range, the last 3 runs of the GFS  show why in this case (and so many others) *the model is utterly useless!*



He sounds angry.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2016)

Ha!  lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm kind of surprised, but DT's already taking a shot at this.  I'm thinking he's probably been drinking....  Anyway, he'd bullish.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 20, 2016)

Since we're apparently posting in the Southeast weather forum these days here's a first call map.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 20, 2016)

IDK, for the GFS to be that wrong is pretty hard.  Euro is moving west.  Canadian still has a snowstorm.


----------



## Los (Feb 20, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Since we're apparently posting in the Southeast weather forum these days here's a first call map.



Hahaha 

Seriously though, why do we keep seeing maps that crop out New England? It's great that there are skiers on the forum from the mid-Atlantic, but unquestionably the majority of posters here are primarily New England skiers. 

Stop cropping the maps. Please.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 20, 2016)

Los said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Seriously though, why do we keep seeing maps that crop out New England? It's great that there are skiers on the forum from the mid-Atlantic, but unquestionably the majority of posters here are primarily New England skiers.
> 
> Stop cropping the maps. Please.



It depends on who makes the map. Some dont include nne


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 20, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> It depends on who makes the map. Some dont include nne



Why bother with NNE. It hardly ever snows here anyway.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 20, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Why bother with NNE. It hardly ever snows here anyway.



We have 34" ytd here in jersey


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skibumski (Feb 20, 2016)

12z models converging on another nice juicy bout of non-frozen precipitation for NE

Let's just get rid of all the snow and start up golf season


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 20, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Ah, look, you guys are speaking a different language to me.
> 
> Am I getting this right?;
> 
> ...



Anybody have a monitor wipe, coffee everywhere, thanks


----------



## Los (Feb 20, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Why bother with NNE. It hardly ever snows here anyway.



Very true. Good point.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2016)

Los said:


> Seriously though, why do we keep seeing maps that crop out New England? It's great that there are skiers on the forum from the mid-Atlantic, but unquestionably the majority of posters here are primarily New England skiers.
> 
> Stop cropping the maps. Please.



Alternatively, you could get off your rump and monitor the storms yourself.

Better yet, just get "on" the map and come ski in the the Poconos, where the best ski conditions exist in the east.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 20, 2016)

Canadian and JMA have a snow storm.  Euro, GFS, UK all show a nice inland runner!


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 20, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> Canadian and JMA have a snow storm.  Euro, GFS, UK all show a nice inland runner!



Snowstorm is riding a +350 line. Lets hope the underdog comes through


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skibumski (Feb 20, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> Canadian and JMA have a snow storm.  Euro, GFS, UK all show a nice inland runner!


Even the Canadian shows a whole lot of wet stuff right now


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'd be more interested to hear Tuna's take on this.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 20, 2016)

god damn it.

We're screwed again, right?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 20, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I'd be more interested to hear Tuna's take on this.



He's out swiping the Cumbies card, getting the Turbo ready for a run up to Kmart, in time for the upcoming "powder" day. :lol:


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 20, 2016)

Come on Mother Nature...Give us a break! ULLR must have moved out west for the season! Damned Nordic fool!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 20, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> god damn it.
> 
> We're screwed again, right?



Yup!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I'd be more interested to hear Tuna's take on this.





MEtoVTSkier said:


> He's out swiping the Cumbies card, getting the Turbo ready for a run up to Kmart, in time for the upcoming *"powder" day. :lol:*


Looks primed.


----------



## skibumski (Feb 21, 2016)

Canadian improved dramatically this run and GFS looks unbelievably terrible again (the storm follows an absurd path through the Great Lakes), so there's still at least a small amount of daylight.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 21, 2016)

The Canadian has been very consistent three runs in a row with bringing a low across New England rather than well west.  I really hope other models pick up on it.


----------



## Los (Feb 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Alternatively, you could get off your rump and monitor the storms yourself.
> 
> Better yet, just get "on" the map and come ski in the the Poconos, where the best ski conditions exist in the east.



No way dude. I've come to rely on you given your expertise in all things weather and climate. 

Don't let me down.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Alternatively, you could get off your rump and monitor the storms yourself.
> 
> Better yet, just get "on" the map and come ski in the the Poconos, where the best ski conditions exist in the east.



The pokes should be skiing really good after this week of .....RAIN ! All 900 vertical feet should be sweet !
Better break out your water skis BG

Best skiing in the east ..... What a joke!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 21, 2016)

Euro is a rain storm.  3-6 front end maybe like last week.  GFS is off in la la land. Canadian had a nice hit for NNE last night but the Canadian sucks.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I'd be more interested to hear Tuna's take on this.



Getting ready for church. Stop praying to Ullr and "snow gods". Yahweh gives you rain instead.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Getting ready for church. Stop praying to Ullr and "snow gods". Yahweh gives you rain instead.



Is this a my god is better than your god declaration?


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Is this a my god is better than your god declaration?



I thought it was all about chem-trails and cloud seeding!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Is this a my god is better than your god declaration?



The questions was "what is Tuna's take".

Take > takeaway. The latter is up to you.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Getting ready for church. Stop praying to Ullr and "snow gods". Yahweh gives you rain instead.


Tuna thinks it's going to rain so there is hope.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> The questions was "what is Tuna's take".
> 
> Take > takeaway. The latter is up to you.



I'll just say in general I don't support people telling others who and who not to pray to.  Faith is highly personal. Yahweh is no more legitimate than Ullr and vice versa.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll just say in general I don't support people telling others who and who not to pray to.  Faith is highly personal .



I thought you were kidding with your last post.   

FYI, people dont _actually_ pray to Ullr.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2016)

skibumski said:


> *Canadian improved dramatically this run* and GFS looks unbelievably terrible again



Wow, that's pretty amazing, a wonderful track too.   

Sadly, it's the only model that has anything remotely similar to this, so we'd have to hope for an extremely statistically improbable event like last month's blizzard where the NAM picked up on something none of the others didn't.  Very low probability.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I thought you were kidding with your last post.
> 
> FYI, people dont _actually_ pray to Ullr.



I don't know that to be true and neither do you.  There have literally been thousands of different gods throughout history that people have put their faith in. Someone wants to believe in Ullr, fine by me and just as legitimate as any other faith.


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 21, 2016)

12 o'clock GFS puts the low right above Lake Ontario and the Canadian puts it right over the daks. Each recent round of weather up here has resulted in a standing 8 count. I think this will be the knock out. Too bad, this season has taken its toll on people who rely on it for a living. Despite the weather gotta give people credit for getting at some some product out there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

Somebody asked for my *opinion*. I gave it. I believe it to be true. If that triggers you there are COEXIST bumper stickers available.

Pray to Satan for all I care it's not my job to convert people.

Speaking of Satan, what the hell is happening to this site? 3-4 years ago I remember this being vaguely fun. Seems like a lot of turnover. Is Nick still running this gig? Most of the mods seem MIA as well as a big chunk of the good members from just a couple years ago.

Thinking MIA is the way to go.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

Satan has not taken over the forums. Nick still runs it. :lol:

Only constant is change. Same traffic as in years past.  Some choose to move along, some stay, lots of great newer members in recent years too.

The forums are what you make of it.  I meet new and cool people to ski with every year through these forums and still enjoy the conversations on here.  Sorry you don't feel the same.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 21, 2016)

Any chance there is snow after the rain next week?


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 21, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Any chance there is snow after the rain next week?



Yeah. In about 8 months


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 21, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Any chance there is snow after the rain next week?



It's always the case with these App runners is they have modeled snow after the low pulls north.  But most always the case the cold air dries everything out and there is no snow.  Upslope would be nice though.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Somebody asked for my *opinion*. I gave it.


That person was being entirely sarcastic.



bdfreetuna said:


> I believe it to be true.


You believe that God has decided to make it rain in the northeast because a few people on an internet form mentioned a Norse god?  Interesting...



bdfreetuna said:


> Speaking of Satan, what the hell is happening to this site? 3-4 years ago I remember this being vaguely fun.  Thinking MIA is the way to go.


You are obviously not happy.  I've never understood people who hung around a party that was making them unhappy.  You should definitely look for things that make you happy and avoid things that make you unhappy.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I've never understood people who hung around a party that was making them unhappy.  You should definitely look for things that make you happy and avoid things that make you unhappy.



So you're throwing in the towel on Burke?  Good call.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> So you're throwing in the towel on Burke?  Good call.



Exactly.  You obviously remembered my decision to leave once my gift card is used up.  Thanks for bringing up that example.  That's exactly what I was talking about, Tuna.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 21, 2016)

Flounce?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Tuna thinks it's going to rain so there is hope.



Ha, just caught this. :lol:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

No it's more like every time I come on here to check weather, ski conditions etc I see my handle mentioned in some kind of disparaging manner.

VTKilarney obviously among the usual people to try to flame me. What have I done to this guy? Nothing except half the time stand up for myself.

I post something funny from time to time now it's flamed. I get flamed for stuff that's not even true like whatever chemtrail thing VTKilarney is always talking about because I posted a weather modification website. Same guy who says I'm obviously not happy. That's interesting.. I'm probably one of the more content and peaceful, active and well-rounded people you'll never meet in real life.

It's really like less than a handful of people ruining my experience and anyone who spends any time here knows who's in the bdfreetuna haters club. DeadheadSkier "it's what you make of it". What am I supposed to make of it when certain members of this site seem to have made it their goal to drive me out of here or see if they can get me to stoop to that level?

I have no problem at all with banter or taking it on the chin when I'm wrong. It's gone beyond that when I don't even post for weeks and I show up here to see the same people continuing this.

There's zero moderation on unwarranted and continuous flaming around here. I usually just come on here to post a skiing trip report and see what else is up. I've kept my reports entertaining and with good photos and info and they get a lot of clicks.

Basically the site has gone unmoderated, and no wonder the number of users hasn't increased in recent years. And that's a shame to me because this site has a lot of potential, but if you let good members get pushed out by this crap and other good would-be members think again about getting involved here, it's AlpineZone's loss.

Nobody deserves this much harassment for calling a bad weather forecast and wrecking a car. I would think that would be a scenario for compassion, if anything.

So I will be leaving soon.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> No it's more like every time I come on here to check weather, ski conditions etc I see my handle mentioned in some kind of disparaging manner.
> 
> VTKilarney obviously among the usual people to try to flame me. What have I done to this guy? Nothing except half the time stand up for myself.
> 
> ...


lighten up, Francis.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

The general consensus around these forums is for less moderation, not more.  We typically let the community self moderate as much as possible and intervene as a last measure.  I think you'll notice that some members have stuck up for you in many threads where people tend to tease you.  I have closed some threads when you have asked, I have closed others without you asking as I've felt people had taken things to far.

Keep in mind that I and none of the other moderators read every thread.  So, we might not catch something that you find offensive.  In which case your best bet is to report it and can be dealt with.  In the case of Steamboat's comment, I took that as light ribbing for missing on a few forecasts this year.  

Like it or not, you are quite the character. That's a good thing! Characters tend to get brought up in the course of discussion.  "Tunaspeed" is forever part of AZ folklore.  From that alone you're likely to be refenced. 

Either way my hope is that you stick around.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

I understand I am a character -- I come on here for fun not to waste my time defending my financial decisions, read people talk about my wife and family, and all the stuff you've seen going on lately.

Steamboat doesn't obsess over me, I have no issue with him. Every single person on this forum can have their digs on me and then we can drop it and move on as far as I'm concerned. Half the reason I created my new car thread, it was obvious flame bait (even though I am psyched to pick it up next weekend), I figured everyone can get it out of their system.

And even a thread that was intended to get a little out of hand got wayyy out of hand.

You know the very few people I'm talking about. They seem to me a much different type of "character". As far as I can tell you're the only moderator still here and I appreciate you closing that thread and taking care of a few others.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 21, 2016)

I haven't been around here as much as I used to, due mostly to a job change and a lean snow year. I have to agree with Tuna on a few points. It seems as if this site has deteriorated a bit. Idk if more moderation is necessary though. I think a guy like tuna who has been a long time contributer should be given some slack(com'on the guy wrecked his car ON A SKI TRIP) The constant flame wars and other negativity do not encourage me from participating here.

 Anyway, I went skiing this weekend and was pleasantly surprised by the conditions. I made the most of this challenging season and signed up for Tele-Fest at Bromley. A little fresh snow Friday night into Saturday morning seemed to make all the difference. It was my first time to Bromley and I really liked it. My GF and I also enjoyed our stay in Manchester. 

  So it looks like there may be some snow next week. I think that was the original title of this thread.  My advice is to logout and go skiing...


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> VTKilarney obviously among the usual people to try to flame me. What have I done to this guy? Nothing except half the time stand up for myself.



Remember the boy in elementary school who pulled the girl's ponytail?   It means he had a thing for you but doesn't know how to express it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> *I don't know that to be true and neither do you.*  There have literally been thousands of different gods throughout history that people have put their faith in. Someone wants to believe in Ullr, fine by me and just as legitimate as any other faith.



Please GOOG Ullr so you can see how silly what you're saying is.   Not only is there not in 2016 a religion that worships Ullr, it's not even known if he ever (literally) was an actual worshiped religious idol, because no records of worship etc, to him exist.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Remember the boy in elementary school who pulled the girl's ponytail?   It means he had a thing for you but doesn't know how to express it.



I've never been accused of not being able to express myself.  That's a first, for sure.  




.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 21, 2016)

There is no such thing as the "correct" level of moderation. Any is too much for some, a lot is not enough for others.

I mod another forum and it's not easy. Year after year people expect you to be neutral and even handed about everything. It's not easy as mods got opinions too.  We're all hardcore skiers after all.

Personally I'm in awe of DHS' temperament.

Also don't forget Harv's formula, detailing the relationship between crankiness and total snowfall:

Cr = 1/Sn


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2016)

The Euro is crazy west with this thing.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 21, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> lots of great newer members in recent years too.



Gees thanks DHS I like you too!  

Seriously though, I haven't had the opportunity to ski with anyone yet except Mishka, but have had some great entertainment!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2016)

GFS looks similar, just a bit out in front.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2016)

But most importantly, the Canuck has finally caved and comes west, so, another worst-case scenario will be playing out.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

Tuna,

For me it boils down to this.  You have made repeated and consistent absurd statements, especially in the weather forum.  You have yet to acknowledge the absurdity of any of your absurd statements (despite insisting on an apology if you were proven right).  When someone calls you out on your absurd statements you play the victim card.

The best thing to do is to refrain from making absurd statements.

BG, I appreciate your posting those storm tracks even though they are depressing.  Your work here is commendable.  Unfortunately, it looks like I picked the wrong week to ski in the Eastern Townships.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> But most importantly, the Canuck has finally caved and comes west, so, another worst-case scenario will be playing out.



awful


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Please GOOG Ullr so you can see how silly what you're saying is.   Not only is there not in 2016 a religion that worships Ullr, it's not even known if he ever (literally) was an actual worshiped religious idol, because no records of worship etc, to him exist.



You are missing my point entirely. Somebody could start worshipping Ullr tomorrow and I would consider it just as legitimate as the next "god" if that's what he/she chooses to put their faith in.  That's how basically every religion throughout time began.  One person with an idea soliciting followers.

Every single god throughout history (and there have been thousands of them) is an invention of human imagination.  I don't hold Buddha to any higher esteem than Ullr, the flying spaghetti monster or anything else.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 21, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> awful



so we are screwed!!!


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> But most importantly, the Canuck has finally caved and comes west, so, another worst-case scenario will be playing out.



This is going to be the end of skiing this season.    I am actually making plans to go to Florida for reading week during the first of March instead of going to my ski in ski out condo.  Not a single backcountry day so far thi year...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Tuna,
> 
> For me it boils down to this.  You have made repeated and consistent absurd statements, especially in the weather forum.  You have yet to acknowledge the absurdity of any of your absurd statements (despite insisting on an apology if you were proven right).  When someone calls you out on your absurd statements you play the victim card.
> 
> The best thing to do is to refrain from making absurd statements.



It's none of your continuing business or concern if I made a bad weather call in the past, as I'm sure you have as well, although the main difference here is I'm not paying attention to everything you say to hold it against you and bring it up repeatedly.

You use foul language. You always start the flames. I don't start battles with you and I don't respond in kind. You seem like a miserable person to me yet you like to talk of me as if I'm somehow dissatisfied with life.

The best thing for you to do is exercise some self control. You're not the call out police on AlpineZone, and if I want to make an occasional absurd statement I'll do so.

You have dragged my finances, family members, personal subject matter, and for some reason are convinced and continue to bring up conspiracy topics that I have zero interest in -- as if taking the lowest and most dishonest road is the path to tarnishing my reputation.

If you seriously lack the kind of self control that most men develop post-puberty, then act like an normal person, call me out, and move on with your life.

And if THAT is too much for you, you should be removed from this forum.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you for proving my example of how you constantly play the victim card - all while being much more critical of me than I have of you. 

This is EXACTLY what I was referring to.

It's quite simple.  If you engage, as you have above, I will engage.  That's all.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> It's none of your continuing business or concern if I made a bad weather call in the past, as I'm sure you have as well, although the main difference here is I'm not paying attention to everything you say to hold it against you and bring it up repeatedly.
> 
> You use foul language. You always start the flames. I don't start battles with you and I don't respond in kind. You seem like a miserable person to me yet you like to talk of me as if I'm somehow dissatisfied with life.
> 
> ...



You say some wacky things Tuna.  But you are 100% right with this post.  Well said.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

In the spirit of cordiality, Tuna, I will extend a compliment.  This is the first storm in a long time that you have apparently listened to others and refrained from making absurd claims.  You're learning, which is always a good thing.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

If your alternative to talking trash is patronizing me, save it. Your turn to learn.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> If your alternative to talking trash is patronizing me, save it. Your turn to learn.



Christ almighty, I was genuinely complementing you.  

Relax, already and stop playing the victim card for just a few seconds.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 21, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> You say some wacky things Tuna.  But you are 100% right with this post.  Well said.



+1 Amen


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Christ almighty



Amen.



VTKilarney said:


> Relax, already and stop playing the victim card for just a few seconds.



You don't get to go from harassing me on this site -- exactly as I called you out -- to flipping it over on me with the victim card. I have been the victim of your crap.

Since this is the "Redemption" thread, and perhaps you're starting to realize how this situation reflects much worse on you than it ever did on me, perhaps you'll take the opportunity ahead of you.

As has already been stated I am a Christian and along with that means I'm perfectly willing to forgive and move on. Let's focus on skiing around here. Or at least ignore each other. If you can do that, we'll move on peacefully.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

Tuna,

I'll make you a deal.  I will refrain from making any gratuitous personal attacks if you refrain from feigning indignancy when you are called out on a completely wacky statement (such as predicting snow when it is clearly going to rain, chem-bombs, chemtrails, etc.)

While I shouldn't make personal attacks, you don't have the right to make wacky comments without being called out for their wackiness.  And you should understand by now that calling out your wacky statements is not a personal attack.

Sounds fair to me.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 21, 2016)

All powerful Baphomet, with the black goat of Mendes at your right hand, please accept this offering of Founders IPA and chocolate chip cookies and deliver us from Non frozen precipitation. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhskier1969 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hoping, praying...

But, I'm asking,  is there any chance in the next couple of days this storms moves 100 miles east or is it trending further west?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

The Sneak said:


> All powerful Baphomet, with the black goat of Mendes at your right hand, please accept this offering of Founders IPA and chocolate chip cookies and deliver us from Non frozen precipitation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol:


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

nhskier1969 said:


> Hoping, praying...
> 
> But, I'm asking,  is there any chance in the next couple of days this storms moves 100 miles east or is it trending further west?


There is a chance, but the chance is slim at best.  We're in the zone now when the odds of the models being wrong gets lower and lower, especially when they all seem to agree.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Tuna,
> 
> I'll make you a deal.  I will refrain from making any gratuitous personal attacks if you refrain from feigning indignancy when you are called out on a completely wacky statement (such as predicting snow when it is clearly going to rain, chem-bombs, chemtrails, etc.)
> 
> ...



Actually I do have the right to make whatever statements I want without having a particular person or persons focus their obsessions on me in an internet forum.

You have the right to flame away, but there is a word and in fact even a legal term for engaging in a pattern of such behavior especially when it stoops to the levels you've reached as of late.

But we'll agree to that. Call out whatever you want and drop it. I don't expect to be calling you out anymore because I never engaged in that type of behavior in the first place and don't plan on starting now.

In regards to bad weather predictions, get over it. We all thought it was likely going to snow big time this week, now it's probably not.

In regards to your favorite topic, chemtrails, I already unnecessarily clarified my position on this earlier in the season for your benefit. Based on that explanation you should be aware that your characterization of my position is dishonest and inaccurate. Weather modification and cloud seeding are not "conspiracy chemtrails", it's actually a legitimate and interesting topic to discuss on a winter weather forum, and you fully know that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

Alrighty guys, go to your rooms!!

We get where both of you are coming from.  

Let's get back on topic with the weather prediction that was the initial point of the thread.

Cool?


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Let's get back on topic with the weather prediction that was the initial point of the thread.
> 
> Cool?


Rain and more rain.  Now I'm really sad.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 21, 2016)

Perhaps said weather forecast is the cause of this tension! Maybe we should talk about smores instead?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Rain and more rain.  Now I'm really sad.



I've got to fly to Detroit on Wednesday for an important meeting.  I'm pretty convinced that it will snow that day and I'll have travel challenges.  That's happened about 75% of my flights the past two winters.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

TunaCast Model 3030 is shifting towards an all snow event for I-90 North 

PowderAlert potential for Wed but too early to call.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

Can you bump it above the 128 belt please.  I really need to get out of Logan at 7AM on Wednesday


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll see if I can call in a favor with Yahweh. Doesn't always pan out, He likes to work in mysterious ways beyond all human understanding.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> TunaCast Model 3030 is shifting towards an all snow event for I-90 North
> 
> PowderAlert potential for Wed but too early to call.



Is 3030 the year it will get the precip right in a storm? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 21, 2016)

Im just depressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> TunaCast Model 3030 is shifting towards an all snow event for I-90 North
> 
> PowderAlert potential for Wed but too early to call.



Damn, now you've gone & screwed it all up. I actually had my hopes up with your earlier prediction of rain. Don't pay much attention to these other so called weathermen, they don't know sqat. You're the man, consistently wrong. Please tell me it's going to rain.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 21, 2016)

Just took the plow off the ATV. I think it's pretty safe to say that the fat lady is singing "we bid you goodnight" to this winter. Time to thatch the lawn and tune up the mountain bike.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> *BG, I appreciate your posting those storm tracks even though they are depressing.*



Not as depressing as week-after-week being one of the first people to realize the next week is going to be awful.









deadheadskier said:


> *You are missing my point entirely.* Somebody could start worshipping Ullr tomorrow and I would consider it just as legitimate as the next "god" if that's what he/she chooses to put their faith in.



You are correct.  I did miss the point entirely.  

I just assumed you didn't realize that nobody really worships Ullr, or at least since approximately 200 AC at best.

But I was wrong, and didn't understand this was all a convoluted attempt on your part to dismiss all religions globally. Lesson learned.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not as depressing as week-after-week being one of the first people to realize the next week is going to be awful.



Well in my book you were wrong quite a few times.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 21, 2016)

Pray it goes far enough west to spare some of us.  If the westward trend continues we might be spared the worst of it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> You are correct.  I did miss the point entirely.
> 
> I just assumed you didn't realize that nobody really worships Ullr, or at least since approximately 200 AC at best.
> 
> But I was wrong, and didn't understand this was all a convoluted attempt on your part to dismiss all religions globally. Lesson learned.



You missed again

I wasn't dismissing any religion. Quite the opposite.

 People are free to put faith in whatever they want. There is absolutely nothing tangible in this world to legitimize Catholicism over Judaism or Hinduism or whatever.  No one religion is more (or less) legitimate than the next.  History and active participation do not matter because all religions come from the same place.....human imaginative invention. 

What I get from you is that you're so convinced that no one worships Ullr that it's worth mocking that notion. I'm not sure how you can come to such conclusions by a google search.  There's 7 Billion people in this world.  Surely one (or many) could believe in Ullr and if they did I'd have to respect them just like I do the 2 billion Catholics.  If someone said praise Indra would you carry the same dismissive tone?  

I really don't know Tuna's motivation in telling people not to pray to Ullr.  It could have been entirely tongue and cheek, but it's hard to tell with folks who are so overtly religious like he is.  That's why I questioned him and was implying " hold your horses, don't tell people who not to worship."

I believe in both freedom OF religion and freedom FROM religion.  Believe whatever you want, just don't impose those beliefs on others.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Well in my book you were wrong quite a few times.



How so?



deadheadskier said:


> *I wasn't dismissing any religion. Quite the opposite.
> *
> *There is absolutely nothing tangible in this world to legitimize Catholicism over Judaism or Hinduism or whatever.  No one religion is more (or less) legitimate than the next....... all religions come from the same place.....human imaginative invention. *



I'm not a lawyer, and I have no legal training.

  But whatever the procedural mechanism is for simply saying, *"Defense rests its' case"* - that's what I'd like to do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm not a lawyer, and I have no legal training.
> 
> .



It shows


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 22, 2016)

This winter is tearing this forum apart!


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 22, 2016)

I just prayed to Ullr to stop the bickering. He told me that's not his department but once we all get along he'll reward us with snow.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Feb 22, 2016)

I came on here excited after the weekend and saw all of the posts thinking the models are swaying towards the positive! Then 10 minutes later I had read through 10 pages of religion and how the season is pretty much shot... Oh well. Crappy Monday begins


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 22, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> I just prayed to Ullr to stop the bickering. He told me that's not his department but once we all get along he'll reward us with snow.



Ullr is a fraud with a bad sense of humour.  F?&k him.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 22, 2016)

I'd like to think that God has a lot better things to worry about than punishing a few idiots on an internet forum for mentioning Ullr.  

But in the "good news" category, no sign of chem trails or chem bombs.


----------



## Tin (Feb 22, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Ullr is a fraud with a bad sense of humour.  F?&k him.





You guys just got 16" up there and are 100% open!


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2016)

OK, so I bailed on this past weekend in hopes that this storm would have helped things a bit.  Bad decision, I know... 

Any thoughts on places that will handle this week's NCP and torch and be in some skiable shape next weekend?  Looking to day trip within 2 hours of Nashua, closer is better because I don't want to waste a bunch of time for what I think may only be about 1/2 day of skiing.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 22, 2016)

Tin said:


> You guys just got 16" up there and are 100% open!



We're going to be back to 23 trails by Thursday afternoon.  And if you believe we got 16 inches, i have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I really don't know Tuna's motivation in telling people not to pray to Ullr.  It could have been entirely tongue and cheek, but it's hard to tell with folks who are so overtly religious like he is.  That's why I questioned him and was implying " hold your horses, don't tell people who not to worship."
> 
> I believe in both freedom OF religion and freedom FROM religion.  Believe whatever you want, just don't impose those beliefs on others.



Believe me it was entirely tongue in cheek and the original response was a sarcastic reply to someone wanting to know "tuna's take on this".

You seem quite the evangelist for agnosticism, even overtly so in this thread. 

My belief that there is only one God and He sent His Son to save all who believe should not be taken as a threat or attempt at conversion. That's basically just the definition of Christianity. And people of all religions believe their God / gods are the real ones.

Best way to "Coexist" IMO is not by saying we shouldn't ever mention our religions in public spaces or discuss them. I believe you have freedom FROM religion, as in, you don't have to practice or believe anything, and you can avoid discussing religion for the most part in life. But the vast majority of folks believe in some higher power, so practically, and as a matter of free speech, you don't actually have freedom from hearing about other people's religions from time to time.

That all said I believe God is the one who converts people, not me. If I'm going to try to witness to somebody it's one on one and because they're seeking some kind of truth and they're open to the discussion. I don't ever tell people what to believe.

When I converted to Christianity a few years ago several people actually told me I was nuts and needed to "stay agnostic". That hit me pretty hard, because it actually eventually went beyond that, the level of disrespect for my beliefs, and I lost those people as friends as a result.

So yeah, don't worry about it. Homie don't play dat.

On the other hand I do believe there is a great deal more evidence for the reality of certain religions versus certain other ones. Historical records, fulfilled prophecy, etc etc. Ullr probably never even existed as a god of worship so to me that's like worshiping some guy I just made up called Steve.

So personally I don't place imaginary Steve or Ullr on the same level as the same God that's been worshiped since the beginning of recorded history. And I mean not as a religious belief, but as a matter of practical logic.

But again I'm not telling anyone what to do. I probably shouldn't have mentioned the name of my God in a sarcastic manner in the first place.

Also, for an "overtly religious person", I've mentioned religion at all in what, 5 out of 1,634 posts (and all in the same thread)? I doubt it's going to come up very often around here.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 22, 2016)

hammer said:


> OK, so I bailed on this past weekend in hopes that this storm would have helped things a bit.  Bad decision, I know...
> 
> Any thoughts on places that will handle this week's NCP and torch and be in some skiable shape next weekend?  Looking to day trip within 2 hours of Nashua, closer is better because I don't want to waste a bunch of time for what I think may only be about 1/2 day of skiing.



In the same boat here, with a lot more driving....

Also blew off jay/stowe last weekend thinking THIS storm would be the one....crap.

Jay did OK after he last rain - I don't really know enough about weather to know why - was it the remnants of that last storm turning into snow, or separate events all together?

Currently wondering if I should drive up thursday through the rain and hope it converts to snow overnight, yielding something decent friday, or just throw in the towel and know we'll be skiing icy groomers, and just drive up friday for the weekend, leave an option for monday if some of the snow in the forecast actually happens.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 22, 2016)

I got a little luckier than I had anticipated.  We were planning on skiing in the Eastern Townships Tuesday through Thursday.  It looks like Tuesday and Wednesday will be okay, and just Thursday will be bad.  Fortunately, I hadn't purchased tickets yet for Thursday.  We will just drive home instead of skiing on Thursday.  No big deal.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 22, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Jay did OK after he last rain - I don't really know enough about weather to know why - was it the remnants of that last storm turning into snow, or separate events all together?



Jay pretty much avoided all rain.   Purely an altitude effect.   It only snowed above 1500' right along the spine of the greens.  At 1800' it was wet snow, above 3000', all snow.  Dry but dense.




tnt1234 said:


> Currently wondering if I should drive up thursday through the rain and hope it converts to snow overnight, yielding something decent friday, or just throw in the towel and know we'll be skiing icy groomers, and just drive up friday for the weekend, leave an option for monday if some of the snow in the forecast actually happens.



Wednesday and Thursday are going to be warm.  At this point, a little bit of snow followed by rain, hopefully not too much.   Then the cold comes back with some snow in the forecast.   I would bet on Saturday more than Friday however.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 22, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Jay pretty much avoided all rain.   Purely an altitude effect.   It only snowed above 1500' right along the spine of the greens.  At 1800' it was wet snow, above 3000', all snow.  Dry but dense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks.


----------



## delco714 (Feb 22, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> This winter is tearing this forum apart!


Or lack of winter


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 22, 2016)

Here is a pretty picture. Most likely never happen since it is light years away but....

Disclaimer: This is a non-denominational posting. All are welcome to scoff at it.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 22, 2016)

@#%$%#%#....

Now I have to decide wether to push back ONE MORE WEEKEND.....

But really, these forecasts have all fallen apart from about 10 days outs.  I'l think I'm sharpening my edges and going skiing this weekend...


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sharpen your edges boys and girls! It will be necessary this weekend...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2016)

This could be a decent base builder but I'm skipping this weekend to pick up the Subie, hope things pan out for a 2 day next weekend either Wildcat & Cannon or Bolton Valley if they actually open some trails.

Would be nice if it got the Mad River valley back in the shape it was a month ago... after things soften up a bit.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 22, 2016)

ChicoKat said:


> Here is a pretty picture. Most likely never happen since it is light years away but....
> 
> Disclaimer: This is a non-denominational posting. All are welcome to scoff at it.



How many awesome looking snowstorms modeled ten days out have verified this winter?  Wait for it..... Zero!


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 22, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> This could be a decent base builder but I'm skipping this weekend to pick up the Subie, hope things pan out for a 2 day next weekend either Wildcat & Cannon or Bolton Valley if they actually open some trails.
> 
> Would be nice if it got the Mad River valley back in the shape it was a month ago... after things soften up a bit.



 Unfortunatly no it wont be 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Feb 22, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> This could be a decent base builder but I'm skipping this weekend to pick up the Subie, hope things pan out for a 2 day next weekend either Wildcat & Cannon or Bolton Valley if they actually open some trails.





mriceyman said:


> Unfortunatly no it wont be



Oh really?   



:flame:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh I just saw that model was for March 4th.

Lots of snow storms that people have tracked have fallen through yet some places have been getting plenty of snow mostly under the radar. Still looks like now through the end of the weekend could be a net gain for higher elevations and altitudes if you're not trying to ski Thurs/Fri/Sat.

Right now I'm hoping for a March overall recovery leading up to at least a passable spring season. Sugarbush seems to think this will be a good back end snow year. We'll see.

Too bad for the smaller and lower elevation mountains, at least some of them showed off their snowmaking abilities this season.


----------



## Los (Feb 22, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Exactly.  You obviously remembered my decision to leave once my gift card is used up.  Thanks for bringing up that example.  That's exactly what I was talking about, Tuna.



This might be my favorite post ever. 

"That's exactly what I was talking about, Tuna." hahaha 

I always enjoy your posts VTKilarney. For what it's worth.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Maybe I let you know how it goes this week,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe not.


----------



## Los (Feb 22, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> This winter is tearing this forum apart!



OK, I spoke too soon. This is my favorite post ever.


----------



## boofenstien (Feb 23, 2016)

Los said:


> OK, I spoke too soon. This is my favorite post ever.



Sums up this winter pretty good


----------



## Edd (Feb 23, 2016)

boofenstien said:


> Sums up this winter pretty good



Exactly what I was thinking. I've gotta see that movie sometime.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 24, 2016)

Some redemption...


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 24, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Some redemption...



Should be changed to Confirmation Storm. Confirmation that this winter is a pile of dog poo.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 24, 2016)

From Mt Washington:

"According to the most recent model runs, the monthly record high of 43F is in jeopardy of being equaled or exceeded during the overnight hours."

Impressive


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 24, 2016)

Steady rain since about 1:30 PM in southern Quebec.  We got two days of skiing in out of a possible three.  I'll take it.  It was fun while it lasted.   




.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2016)

This storm is no joke.  Holy crap, it's like a tropical rain it's coming down so hard.  BUCKETS.  Under tornado watch now too.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 24, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> This storm is no joke.  Holy crap, it's like a tropical rain it's coming down so hard.  BUCKETS.  Under tornado watch now too.



tornados are good, right?  Makes the snow fluffy?


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 24, 2016)

Just had a thunderstorm in NJ. Much more severe line to the west moving northeast. Doomed!


----------



## nhskier1969 (Feb 24, 2016)

Staying a little colder than they thought, in the worst season we've had ever, I can't believe I am rooting for cold rain.  At least that won't beat up the marginal base the resorts have.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 24, 2016)

This is a damn comedy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2016)

goldsbar said:


> Just had a thunderstorm in NJ. Much more severe line to the west moving northeast. Doomed!



It's like a late-summer thunderstorm outside.  Sixty-four degrees here, in FEBRUARY, at NIGHT.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 24, 2016)

Temps in Burlington CT just went from 35f to 55f in the course of an hour! Heavy line of t-storms is off to the west and slowly approaching. Crazy crazy weather!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 24, 2016)

Temp is now 65f with thunder and lightning.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 24, 2016)

This is ridiculous.  Absolutely ridiculous.  

Tomorrow looking at webcams will be painful.  Looks like a deluge is coming for ski country.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 24, 2016)

This temp map says it all, just happy that it has stayed cold for so long in S. NH.


----------



## skibumski (Feb 24, 2016)

ss20 said:


> This is ridiculous.  Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Tomorrow looking at webcams will be painful.  Looks like a deluge is coming for ski country.



Don't. Just put some storage wax on the skis and wait for next winter.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2016)

Brutal

Sorry guys hopefully at least something happens before the end.


----------



## Tin (Feb 24, 2016)

Quietman said:


> This temp map says it all, just happy that it has stayed cold for so long in S. NH.











15 miles = 25* difference. House is shaking from wind in East Haddam right now. Going to get wild here in a bit.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 24, 2016)

I doubt there will be much, if anything left south of Vermont/NH after tonight.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 24, 2016)

36 in S. NH right now. Predicted low tonight is 42. It's Gonna get warm quick.  This SUCKS!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 24, 2016)

Still low 30's here and the heavy rain is moving in.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2016)

Possible tornado in the Cats.  Ghent?  Probably not really a tornado, but it must be windy as hell there right now.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 24, 2016)

Sounds like a freight train outside the house and the lights flickered out for a second! Long enough to rest the TV. WTF with this winter already


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 25, 2016)

60 outside in acton and pouring rain.  Crazy thunderstorm too 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2016)

63 degrees in Marshfield,  MA at 4am. Some of the strongest wind gusts I've ever experienced.  And definitely the worst rain and thunder for February.  Trees down and power out throughout the town. 

We left that scene to escape North.  6:30am now and 59 degrees in southern NH.  at least it's not pouring....


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 25, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> 63 degrees in Marshfield,  MA at 4am. Some of the strongest wind gusts I've ever experienced.  And definitely the worst rain and thunder for February.  Trees down and power out throughout the town.
> 
> We left that scene to escape North.  6:30am now and 59 degrees in southern NH.  at least it's not pouring....



It will be interesting to get a real firsthand report. Un believable weather


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2016)

A thunderstorm last night and 74 in the house this morning. I shoulda throttled down the pellet stove. 

I've checked my webcams up in VT(just a bit north of Brattleboro) and I'm surprised to see some snow still on the ground this morning.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like in checking out the webcams for the various resorts, they did survive.  But boy is it ugly out there.

I wonder how many hills will blow snow on Friday night to just make it through the next few days?


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 25, 2016)

Weather pros, can someone tell me about this storm showing up for Sunday>Sunday night in Tremblant area?  Seems significant.  Just wondering about the confidence level...

And why wouldn't N. VT get a small piece of that?


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 25, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> Looks like in checking out the webcams for the various resorts, they did survive.  But boy is it ugly out there.
> 
> I wonder how many hills will blow snow on Friday night to just make it through the next few days?




It's either that or pack it in for the year.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 25, 2016)

Catskill webcams look shockingly good all things considered.  I did get some humor by catching a groomer at Belleayre plowing snow into a giant puddle.  I'm a bit skeptical of how much base is left overall.  I had wide 12"+ piles of super dense snowblower snow from the last storm.  It's almost all gone.  My location is a good proxy for the Poconos (which I almost never go to).


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2016)

It was still 32 when I left central NH this AM still snow on the ground just about everywhere (except south facing slopes). By the time I got to So. NH in was in the mid 50's and at least no rain.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 25, 2016)

34 and foggy when I woke up this morning. Then the breeze kicked up and the sun came out. 48 now and rising.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Feb 25, 2016)

Shorts and a t-shirt this AM while walking the dog here in northern CT.  Still holding out hope though as I have a Stowe trip booked for 3rd week in March and still lots of WM vouchers and Groupons to use.  Optimism in Oct/Nov led me to over purchase.  Oh well....


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 25, 2016)

View from the hotel balcony in Granby, Quebec.  




.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Weather pros, can someone tell me about this storm showing up for Sunday>Sunday night in Tremblant area?  Seems significant.  Just wondering about the confidence level...
> 
> And why wouldn't N. VT get a small piece of that?



Here's NOAA's-WPC latest QPC run.   Tremblant still in the middle of it with no rain predicted.   If it moves a little bit east, Northern Vermont could be the winner.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Weather pros, can someone tell me about this storm showing up for Sunday>Sunday night in Tremblant area?  Seems significant.  Just wondering about the confidence level...
> 
> And *why wouldn't N. VT get a small piece of that?*



Because Mont Tremblant isn't in northern Vermont.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Here's NOAA's-WPC latest QPC run.   Tremblant still in the middle of it with no rain predicted.   If it moves a little bit east, Northern Vermont could be the winner.



Not a good way to look at things.  Reality of the next week isnt awe inspiring.

Reality of the situation is I might visit Mont Tremblant for the first time in my life this season, and not via any great desire to do so.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 25, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not a good way to look at things.  Reality of the next week isnt awe inspiring.
> 
> Reality of the situation is I might visit Mont Tremblant for the first time in my life this season, and not via any great desire to do so.



I'm looking specifically at the generic forecasts for this Sunday > Monday, and it looks promising for Tremblant.

Would love for it to shift east and save us the driving, but sounds unlikely?


----------



## Abominable (Feb 25, 2016)

Buzzkill


----------



## skibumski (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like November


----------



## Los (Feb 25, 2016)

60 degrees in the upper valley. Sunshine and blue skies. A beautiful spring day. 

It's horrifying.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 25, 2016)

Blue actually nice today , after almost 3" rain. Looking for bumps but looks like they go ones almost everything.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Buzzkill



That's the place I fear about the most.   I hope they're financially secure.


----------



## Tin (Feb 25, 2016)

VT got crazy lucky. Sunday NWS was predicting 2.5-3", Monday-Tues NWS was predicting 2-2.5" of rain. Most places along the spine appear to have received 1-1.5".


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2016)

There is still skiing to be had.

Hope I won't be throwing away a Bolton 4-pack and cheap Mont Sutton passes this year though.

Looks like Jay and the VT upper spine and K-Mart for the rest of the year.. we'll see.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> There is still skiing to be had.
> 
> Hope I won't be throwing away a Bolton 4-pack and cheap Mont Sutton passes this year though.
> 
> Looks like Jay and the VT upper spine and K-Mart for the rest of the year.. we'll see.




Incredibly enough, Jay only lost 6 runs.   Yes they got lucky.  Montreal was flooded last evening.  Crazy weather.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Reality of the situation is I might visit Mont Tremblant for the first time in my life this season, and not via any great desire to do so.



It is a great mountain.  It can get quite busy depending on when you show up.  You will probably be pleasantly surprised, especially considering the exchange rate.  For a first visit, consider staying on location in the Village.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 25, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> There is still skiing to be had.
> 
> Hope I won't be throwing away a Bolton 4-pack and cheap Mont Sutton passes this year though.
> 
> Looks like Jay and the VT upper spine and K-Mart for the rest of the year.. we'll see.



Just drove slightly north of Mt. Sutton.  It looks bad.  Really bad.  


.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 25, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's the place I fear about the most.   I hope they're financially secure.



Is that Plattekill?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 25, 2016)

^sure looks like it to me and I've never been there.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 25, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's the place I fear about the most.   I hope they're financially secure.



If anyone wants to set up a Plattekill Relief Fund I'd gladly contribute.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 25, 2016)

From lunchtime, complete with Eye on the Sky weather audio (Old Center Road video).


The roads were closed off so I couldn't see the worst of the flooding in St J Center.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> *cheap Mont Sutton passes *



How do you score those?



fbrissette said:


> It is a great mountain.  It can get quite busy depending on when you show up.  You will probably be pleasantly surprised, especially considering the exchange rate.  For a first visit, consider staying on location in the Village.



I might go next weekend depending on how the Sunday/Monday and midweek storms play out.  It will probably be mobbed I imagine what with the break?



tnt1234 said:


> Is that Plattekill?



Yup.  I have a few vouchers left that it looks like I wont be using.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I might go next weekend depending on how the Sunday/Monday and midweek storms play out.  It will probably be mobbed I imagine what with the break?



It will be busy over the week-end for sure.  Ski conditions have only been good for 12 days north of Montreal so i would assume a lot of families have canceled ski trips and are going to Cuba so it might not be as bad as usual.

Here's how to manage Tremblant on a busy day:

- be there at opening
- go straight to North-Side and stay there until more people show up (10h30 typically)
- head to the Edge
- have an 11h30 lunch.

From then on, look at the info on top which tell you waiting lines at each lift.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> How do you score those?



I do 80% of my ski season passes / vacation planning in advance with deals at the Boston Ski Show.

It's actually $15 tickets to Orford, Sutton, Owls Head and one more around there, maybe Tremblant.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 25, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I do 80% of my ski season passes / vacation planning in advance with deals at the Boston Ski Show.
> 
> It's actually $15 tickets to Orford, Sutton, Owls Head and one more around there, maybe Tremblant.



Tremblant ain't "around there."  Bromont, perhaps?

Bromont Sweet Tickets are $49 CAD for two.  Good any day of the week.  Heck of a deal.  

I really liked Orford, but they took it on the chin with this storm.


----------



## delco714 (Feb 25, 2016)

Here in central Maine..the plant buds are growing in ...like lilies. Crazy!


----------



## skibumski (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm not posting this as any sort of prediction that this is going to happen, but this winter has felt like there's a friggin wall around the northeast U.S.  SNOW, YOU SHALL NOT PASS!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 25, 2016)

Quebec is the place to be.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't know if it will last or if it was just another annoyance that won't amount to anything but it's snowing in Manchester and Stratton right now.   Just enough to slow traffic to a crawl on the way up.   And if not,  Maybe a powder day tomorrow?! 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## skibumski (Feb 26, 2016)

That sounds about right. Forecast was for 1-3 inches tonight.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 26, 2016)

Keep snowing up there....all day long....come on!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2016)

skibumski said:


> I'm not posting this as any sort of prediction that this is going to happen, but this winter has felt like there's a friggin wall around the northeast U.S.  SNOW, YOU SHALL NOT PASS!



Heck, this year, if that model pans out for the middle of next week or so, I'd take it!  At least we'd generally be talking a DRY storm for the vast majority of the Northeast ski country rather than an inch plus of rain like we've had associated with each of the major storms the last 2 weeks!!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 26, 2016)

Killington and Pico are checking in this AM with 7" of fresh.

Most others 2"-4".

And yeah VTK the other was Bromont not Tremblant. I haven't skied up there but the only mountain that looks appealing to me is Sutton.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Killington and Pico are checking in this AM with 7" of fresh.
> 
> Most others 2"-4".




sugarbush also claiming 7" @ top, 1" at base


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 26, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> sugarbush also claiming 7" @ top, 1" at base



And MRG says 2" at the summit of General Stark. Hmm, that doesn't quite add up unless a few hundred feet a few miles away made a 5" difference.

Maybe they got a nice snow drift up on Mt Ellen   I hope it's legit!


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 26, 2016)

I live about 5 miles as the crow flies from the summit at Waterville. They are claiming 3-5. We woke up to about 1/2 inch tops.  I think the divide by 2 to 2.5 is a good rule to knock the BS factor down. Snow flurries with a few moderate squalls right now. Next week looks active but mixed bag as of the latest *G*ood *F*or *S*hit model.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 26, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Killington and Pico are checking in this AM with 7" of fresh.
> 
> Most others 2"-4".
> 
> And yeah VTK the other was Bromont not Tremblant. I haven't skied up there but the only mountain that looks appealing to me is Sutton.



Mont Sutton is reporting 57 out of 60 trails open, which is shocking to me after driving in that area yesterday.  They must get a lot more snow than just a few miles north along the highway.  They are also reporting 6.3 inches in the past 24 hours.  Get there while you can!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2016)

ChicoKat said:


> I live about 5 miles as the crow flies from the summit at Waterville. They are claiming 3-5. We woke up to about 1/2 inch tops.  I think the divide by 2 to 2.5 is a good rule to knock the BS factor down. Snow flurries with a few moderate squalls right now. Next week looks active but mixed bag as of the latest *G*ood *F*or *S*hit model.



I think elevation played a big part in areas above 2000' switching over to snow yesterday before most of the moisture moved out. It added up to a few extra inches over what lower elevations saw overnight.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 26, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> And yeah VTK the other was Bromont not Tremblant. I haven't skied up there but the only mountain that looks appealing to me is Sutton.



I think you'd like Sutton. Nothing terribly steep but they have quite a few nice glade runs. The place also has more of an old time New England feel than the majority of areas in New England.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe Sutton and Jay next weekend then 

Last I checked Sutton was down to like 10 trails. I guess they were in damage control mode. Good to know!


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 26, 2016)

4 inches of windblown snow at Stratton.   Wouldn't be too bad if it all didn't get blown off the trails by the gusty winds.... 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 27, 2016)

Ice dam in Victory, Vermont - located on the back side of Burke Mountain.  






.


----------

